# Adobe Audition / Ton springt aus dem Tackt



## Hechler (17. August 2007)

Hallo, 
ich glaube hier bin ich richtig mit meiner frage sowas wurde hier soweit ich gesucht habe auch noch nicht beantwortet  also dann mal los.

Ich bzw. wir meine Band und ich nehme gerade ein Album auf sitzen seit 4 Wochen dran und bis jetzt hat alles prima geklappt, nun auf einmal wo wir den Text aufnehmen wollen mit Adobe Audition stimmt nix mehr. Das Lied wir normal abgespielt und ich fange an zu singen und bin vom Tackt gut drin dann stoppen wir die Aufnahme und auf einmal bei der Wiedergabe passt nix mehr zusammen der Text ist überhaubt nicht mehr im Tackt der Melodie (der Instromenten). Hat dort vielleicht jemand einen Rat ?

Bei weiteren Frage stehe ich gern zur Verfügung 

mfg Hechler


----------



## The_Maegges (17. August 2007)

Klingt nach zu hoher Aufnahmelatenz.
Könntest du mal nähere Infos zu dem für die Aufnahme verwendeten Rechner posten?
Insbesondere was für eine Soundkarte drinsteckt wäre hilfreich, ggf. auch CPU, Arbeitsspeicher, etc...


----------

